# Bay Stealth Boats



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Do any of you 2 coolers have any input good or bad on these boats looking hard at a Bay Stealth 2180 with 150 yami. Any input please?


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

I test drove one last year at Boat Super Store with a 200 Suzuki 4 stroke,It was a real nice boat I didn't like the Suzuki ( it didsn't feel like it had much power) I think Bay stealths are a little heavy ,but very well built


----------



## JMERK (Feb 13, 2006)

I had a 1890 and hated it.It was rough and wet and I will never own another.If you test it pick a bumpy day!!!!!!


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

I had a 1998 2180 with a yamaha 150. It was a good boat. I used it more offshore than in the bay. I abused the boat and it held up great. We had it over 60 miles offshore a coupleof times.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Buddy used to have a BayStealth, seemed like a great boat, we fished all over POC with it, had lots of storage and plenty of room.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

I have been running a 2180 tunnel with a 200 Yam for 3 and a half years. That is enough evidence right there that you cannot tear one up. It has been on the water at least twice a week since Oct 2003. Most of the time chasing hybrid stripers at the lake with 5 or 6 trips to Rockport and a couple of trips to Amistad a year and skiing the kids all summer. It is a good all around boat that does most things sufficiently. It came with a 150 but I had them put the 200 on it before it ever hit the water. It is a 50mph rig with no load. Get about 46 out of it loaded with 3 guys, ice, sodas, 30 gal bait tank full, a full tank of gas, downhill, and downwind. The tunnel version sits lower in the water and the scuppers take on water if it is loaded down. I just plug them before I fill the bait tank. Might not have this problem with the 150. Like JMERK said, test drive it on a rough day. Quartering into a 20 mph wind will get you wet. I have learned how to keep it dry. Do not quarter into a 20 mph wind. Although my buddies did learn which side of the boat to sit on. Trim tabs helped this tremendously.

Bottom line: If I fished more in the bays I might trade it for a different boat but as long as I am striper fishing I think it is a keeper.

Couple of pics:


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Thanks to Ya'll I think i"m going to ink up on it.


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

I have fished in two Bay Stealth boats and both were very wet!!


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

i looked at a bay stealth years ago. im not sure how they are made today .but i remember they sure had a lot of wood in them and im not talking pretty teak consoles . to me water and wood = rot


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

I run a 1998 2180 with a d150 TRP Yamaha. This boat is heavy but in rough chop she is forgiving. The 103 " beam lets her draft shallow for a boat of her weight. The TRP has such a great hole shot I can get her up in Knee deep water without kicking up too much mud. I do not have to shower down on the throttle to get up on plane about half throttle does it. I can run at 1500 rpm's on plane and WOT at 5500 with about 41 MPH on the GPS. The high sides make it more difficult it you plan to wade, but safer with kids. You will need a ladder in the back to get in and out. I have several friends with Pathfinders, and bluewaves and we all can fish pretty much the same areas. I would reccommend the higher console and the PVT with a Bobs Jack plate. Yamaha is the only way to go. If you can find the TRP this one is hard to beat. Yeah the boat can be wet with a quartering wind but usually the only time is when I have 5 guys and me on board. I think the new models are all composite construction. I have had mine out when mother nature changed on me in winds up to 40MPH and slow and steady I had no problems. June Gulf runs are great for trout and kings. The only other boat I would consider right now would be a Mosca.. I would have to see how she does in 3 ft seas in the bay. 


Just my .02 cents

Capt Andy Hernandez


----------



## ccg (May 12, 2006)

couple of my buddies have one, just make sure you have a good rain suit, very wet boat


----------



## TOM GRAHAM (Mar 15, 2006)

On My 2nd Baystealth In Five Years. When I Get A 3rd It Will Be A Baystealth Also. Can Get A Little Wet In A Quartering Wind, But So Does All The Others To Some Degree. Seems That Vip Does Not Want To Cut Corners For Either Safety Or Ride. Dif. A Good Boat.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

labdog said:


> On My 2nd Baystealth In Five Years. When I Get A 3rd It Will Be A Baystealth Also. Can Get A Little Wet In A Quartering Wind, But So Does All The Others To Some Degree. Seems That Vip Does Not Want To Cut Corners For Either Safety Or Ride. Dif. A Good Boat.


 Lapdog just out of curiosity what happened to your last boat ;that it required replacing so quickly ,or did you just get a bigger one.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

ccg said:


> couple of my buddies have one, just make sure you have a good rain suit, very wet boat


yes sir....


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Don't know what they mean by very wet.
I have a 2003 BS 2230 with Yamaha 200. Very dry, handles the rough water very well. Top speed about 50-52 MPH with 2 people and 3/4 tank of gas. I put a T-top on mine so top speed went to about 45MPH. It is not a tunnel hull, but will run in less than 2ft of water. Now, don't stop too fast cuz it is a heavy boat and sits down hard, but it will scoot across the shallow stuff. Needs about 2.5 to 3 ft to get up. It will float in one ft of water. Good boat, very stable and fisherman friendly. I don't like the Motor Guide trolling motor they set me up with or the Lowrance LMS 480, but those were after market and have nothing to do with the boat.


----------



## Big Al (Feb 16, 2005)

*Baystealth*

I have a 2004 BayStealth 2180 with 150 V-Max with 160 hrs. Very good boat. Not quite the horsepower i was looking for so i am looking to sell. pm if interested. $18,500 with all the xtras including T-Top.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Baystlth1 said:


> Don't know what they mean by very wet.
> I have a 2003 BS 2230 with Yamaha 200. Very dry, handles the rough water very well. Top speed about 50-52 MPH with 2 people and 3/4 tank of gas. It is not a tunnel hull, but will run in less than 2ft of water. Now, don't stop too fast cuz it is a heavy boat and sits down hard, but it will scoot across the shallow stuff. Needs about 2.5 to 3 ft to get up. It will float in one ft of water. Good boat, very stable and fisherman friendly.


I have a 2004 2230 and agree with the above. I love my boat and love the way it handles rough water. I do a lot of jetty/nearshore fishing so I like that it is a little heavier and cuts through the choppy stuff. I also like to venture back into places that are relatively skinny. I just motor as far in as I can, lift the engine, then put the trolling motor down and get where I need to go. As far as being a wet boat I do not agree. If you have a 20+ crosswind with some sloppy seas then yes you are going to get some spray. Other than that everyone stays completely dry. I know it is not the tunnel hull you are asking about, but if you want to venture out a little farther I would consider the 2230.


----------



## gulfrunner (Aug 27, 2006)

*baystealth*

I have a 18.80 bsvl 115 four stroke , a great boat to fish out in east mata. No problems in 3 yrs. of owning. I would recommend getting a liner boat like bsvl,a is a lot more solid boat.The four stroke is slow out of the hole but I choose fuel savings over power of 2 stroke, yamaha has a good four stroke 3 yrs.no problems.


----------



## TOM GRAHAM (Mar 15, 2006)

wil k=====chance to move up to bigger and more power at a good price.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

labdog said:


> wil k=====chance to move up to bigger and more power at a good price.


kewl


----------



## Billjfish (Feb 13, 2006)

*BayStealth*

I had a 2230 with a Yammi 200 purchased new in 2000, sold it last year. Great boat, held up very well. Anyone who makes disparaging comments about getting wet is either not familiar with boats or they are doing brand bashing. All boats will get you wet, period. All boats have the most trouble in quartering seas. The only thing I would have changed is that it does not get up or run very shallow.

Respectfully,
Capt. Bill


----------

